# Whitetail, Roundtop, Liberty



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

Just head over to snowshoe


----------



## 2007PaHoe (Jan 20, 2011)

Rider161- Have you been there recently? I'm thinking about going next week, is it worth a 5 hour drive?


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm sitting in my condo at Silver Creek right now. If you want to ride it's worth the 5 hour drive...but here are the current conditions. Right now there are 4 slopes open top to bottom at Silver Creek, on the Basin side of Snowshoe there are 6ish runs top to bottom open. I don't care how many slopes Snowshoe says are open, there are probably 10 total. That said, the snow is decent considering it's been warm and it has rained a good bit. It rained tonight, and they shut down the slopes at Silver Creek because of a thuderstorm and there was lightning. It rained hard yesterday also. Beyond that the riding has been ok, but the temp. has been warm. Think spring conditions.


----------



## doktrin (Feb 14, 2011)

Seriously. What ass-tastic weather. Feels like spring.

I know some who are going down to Canaan next week, hope to hear good things.


----------



## 2007PaHoe (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the first hand report, I'll keep an eye on the weather and make the decision next week. Hopefully this storm coming through will bring some snow!


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have not been there recently. I was there opening day and they had less than that open. However it was the only place semi local that was open  From what mdc stated I'm hoping the temp will drop some so that they can start making snow again. We are suspose to go new years for a snowboarding trip but might end up being a full drinking trip :laugh: which is still awesome but would like to do both


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

I am heading to whitetail this weekend and they have finally opened some diamonds. This weather sucks! My wife and I got season passes and are screwed this year. We are leaving on Feb 4th for Colorado for 2 weeks...


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

Headed to Snowshoe this weekend and thank god I got our season passes through a promo and was free.. Wish I could head out to CO  maybe if they still have snow early April :laugh:


----------



## volboy23 (Nov 30, 2010)

It has not been a good year at all for the mountains, but then again unless you happen to be around the few areas that have had good conditions, it is bad for most of the country. There are still plenty of areas that haven't made it up to full capacity yet. 

I was out at whitetail last weekend and will be up at whitetail or liberty this weekend. I only picked up an advantage pass, so at least I can still get my money's worth out of that.


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

Are you going solo? I am going with my wife but I really don't mess around in the park much and if I do it's the little one... Just started 3 years ago.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

make the drive to seven springs... worth it...and not 5 hours..


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

onel0wcubn said:


> make the drive to seven springs... worth it...and not 5 hours..


I would if I wasn't heading to Colorado Feb4... I got to get some use out of the money I spent for the season passes..


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yea I'll probably hit up Seven Springs sometime in March when I have Sundays off


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a season pass for liberty as well and have been bummed.. ive gone out about 15 times and its just nothing but park days.

We get a discount at 7springs with our season passes..


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

onel0wcubn said:


> I have a season pass for liberty as well and have been bummed.. ive gone out about 15 times and its just nothing but park days.
> 
> We get a discount at 7springs with our season passes..


I have only been 5 dude! I didn't know you get a discount at $ springs


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

I am down to go in March for sure. I will try to go during the week.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah man.. and for 3 hours.. WAY worth the drive.. plus they have a bowling alley!! lol


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Maybe we can do a mini meet here in March if possible.


----------



## snowboardr77 (Sep 11, 2010)

Smokehaus said:


> Maybe we can do a mini meet here in March if possible.


I am down for sure fellas. We should set something up.


----------

